# What are the best rescue groups to donate to?



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

I am making a donation to the rescue group that i got Cupcake from. However, I also would like to make a donation to one more rescue group. But I want it to be one that is specific to helping pay for medical expenses. But the only one I know of is specific to Maltese. I would like to donate to one that helps all breeds. Can y'all help steer me in the right direction. Thanks!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm sure others will come along and give you better ideas. But if I were to do it, I would donate to a place called Pets Inc that's not far from my house and also to the Humane Society. I'll be interested in seeing what all other organizations everyone suggests here.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Right now Northcentral Maltese is in need of funds for hip surgery for a new rescue as well as the veterinary care that all of our rescues get. All of the funds donated to Northdpcentral go to the care of the fluffs; I'm sure that a number of other rescues are the same way.


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

maggieh said:


> Right now Northcentral Maltese is in need of funds for hip surgery for a new rescue as well as the veterinary care that all of our rescues get. All of the funds donated to Northdpcentral go to the care of the fluffs; I'm sure that a number of other rescues are the same way.


thank you for this! I'll look up their info.

Thanks!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I love Northcentral Maltese Rescue. That's the rescue I asked our Secret Santa gift to go to this year. I usually rotate each year between AMA Rescue, Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue and NorthCentral Maltese Rescue. I know that for all three of these that every penny goes to the fluffs not towards some administrative costs. I've seen all three make miracles happen and they have been besieged with pups for several years. I don't tend to give to other rescues or organizations because I don't know that they all commit every penny to the dogs


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> I love Northcentral Maltese Rescue. That's the rescue I asked our Secret Santa gift to go to this year. I usually rotate each year between AMA Rescue, Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue and NorthCentral Maltese Rescue. I know that for all three of these that every penny goes to the fluffs not towards some administrative costs. I've seen all three make miracles happen and they have been besieged with pups for several years. I don't tend to give to other rescues or organizations because I don't know that they all commit every penny to the dogs



Me too!


----------



## Chloes mom (Jul 24, 2012)

North central Maltese rescue also rescued a adorable 15 week old puppy yesterday that will be needing liver shunt surgery. Pictures of the puppy are posted on Facebook under North central Maltese rescue.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

All rescues need money! (And human charities, too!) I'm a volunteer for AMAR ... but occasionally give support to other breed rescues, too, since I've had other breeds and mixes in my life. I think there are websites where you can verify whether a charity is legitimate in the general sense, like Guidestar.com And you could always contact a particular charity directly if you want specifics on how they spend the donations. If you want to contribute to an all-breed rescue, why not look into shelters and rescue groups near where you live. Because on a Maltese website like this is, we are highly likely to tell you to contribute to Maltese rescues!


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

I am sorry for not telling y'all what I ended up doing. I am really bad at following up on my posts! Sorry about that! 

I ended up giving a donation to Homeward Bound Animal Rescue (HBAR), which is the group I got Cupcake from. 
Then I made a separate donation to Humane Society of Flower Mound (HSFM) to their Mercy Fund. The reason I chose HSFM is because they were the ones who originally took in the 51 Maltese & got them fostered out with different groups/fosters. I donated specifically to their Mercy Fund because I wanted them to have $ to help animals get medical attention beyond the basics. 
It felt really good to be in a position to help. I wish we could have given more.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Those are good places to donate to. Another way I've helped out is the place I mentioned above, Pet's Inc, is that I buy toys and other things from them since they get a profit from that and Ray buys Kaylee's flea/heartworm meds there. Also, when I got my cats neutered, I took them to the Humane Society. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

